# Nitro has turned 13!!!!!



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:--king::--king::--king:HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY BOY NITRO!!!! :greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun13 TODAY.....IT'S BEEN A ROUGH YEAR, BUT HE'S DONE IT...MY BOY'S GETTING A STEAK, AND SOME SOFT SERVE ICE CREAM FROM THE LOCAL FARM.... LOVE YA BUDDY XOXOXOXOXOX:You_Rock_




























IF I posted these before, I apologize, Im getting older too!!:doh::doh:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Nitro buddy! You look marvelous!!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy 13th birthday Nitro!!!! Such a handsome guy!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Way to go, Nitro!! Happy 13th! And here's to many more. :wavey:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Nitro! Looking good!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY NITRO"
You enjoyed the ice cream, maybe Mom will let you have one more...........................HUGS!!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday!! Nitro is a handsome and happy boy.


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Happy 13th to the handsome boy!!!! May he have many more!!!


----------



## Rukiri (Feb 16, 2012)

Happy birthday buddy boy, to another great year!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy, Happy Birthday Mr. Nitro!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

happy happy birthday Nitro! Great photos!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What a good looking boy. Happy Birthday Nitro!!!

Pete


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 13th Birthday Nitro, you're such a beautiful boy!

Wishing you many more happy and healthy birthdays to come.

Love the pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

He Looks AMAZING..... LOVE The Licker photo! 

13 is HUGE. Way to go Nitro!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy 13th Nitro!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

What a Beautiful Family Picture!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NITRO!!!:banana::banana:arty: You look mighty handsome in your party hat. Love you sweetie.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a great looking "old man"! 

HB, Nitro.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy birthday, Nitro.....you look mahvelous


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 13th Birthday handsome boy! I wish you many happy and healthy years to celebrate.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Happy 13th Birthday Nitro!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Loved the pictures! Happy Birthday Nitro and many more!!!!:You_Rock_


----------

